# Stream to Mac Computer



## Red Pimpernel

Since all previous versions of this question are more than 2 years old, I'm hoping that there has been some technology improvement on the simple answer of "no".

Can I use the TiVo Stream to stream content (not transfer) to my MacBook Pro laptop? I just want to watch some shows while I'm working. Will I have to use my iPad? It seems crazy that I can stream to my iPad but not to my laptop.

My Hardware:
Tivo Premiere XL4
TiVo Stream
MacBook Pro (OS X 10.6.8)


----------



## Dan203

Nope. As of right now the Stream only works with iOS devices. There was a survey a couple months back that suggested they might be considering supporting it on other devices, but nothing yet. 

Dan


----------



## warrensomebody

I also want to stream to my mac, and found some old web pages stating that both VLC and mplayer had tivo support. But downloading the latest versions of each of them and trying it I've had no luck. I almost got things to work with VLC, but the picture was improperly decoded (just faint outlines of the original content, or flashing blocks of color). Here's what I did:

1. I discovered that if you visit your tivo's ip addr in a web browser using https you get a list of its content along with links to download the .tivo files (yeah!):

https://192.168.0.12/nowplaying/index.html

2. Right click on the content links and Copy Link. Then open VLC and select File > Open Network... and paste in the link.

3. You're prompted for your username and pwd. Use 'tivo' for the username and your media access key for the pwd.

4. See something playing... but it ain't pretty.

I figured this out by trial an error. The old pages on mplayer and VLC integration both mention installing vserver on your tivo, but I don't think you can do this anymore. I was hoping that the built-in streaming would suffice. Seems like its just a matter of informing VLC of the correct format to decode, but I'm not sure how to specify that. Maybe someone can offer some suggestions.


----------



## Dan203

.tivo files are encrypted. Unless you can figure out how to install tivodecode into VLC to decrypt the stream in realtime it's not going to work.

Dan


----------



## Arcady

I use a Slingbox to stream my TiVo to my Mac, Windows 7, iPhone and Roku box. And it works from outside the home as well.


----------



## CujoCujo

iTiVo and VLC still work, I use it all the time.

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=420619


----------



## gonzotek

iTiVo is a good suggestion for Mac. Here's a batch script for Windows I've used in the past. I've also used a similar shell script under Ubuntu with the same programs and I'm reasonably sure you could do the same on the Mac, altough iTiVo would probably be easier.


Code:


@echo off
REM streamtivo.cmd

REM INPUT: Url of a .tivo file, wrapped in "double-quotes", optionally followed by an output file name.
REM When output file is absent, no permanent storage is used, decoded video is sent to vlc directly, and video is unseekable.
REM When output file is present, sometimes VLC won't automatically start playback after opening.
REM Just try to play again after a moment and things should work.  
REM REQUIRES CURL, TIVODECODE and VLC.  Google for executable binaries for your platform.

REM SETUP
REM Be sure to set mak, and utility file locations before execution
SET mak=0123456789
SET curlcmd="c:\utils\curl.exe"
SET tivodecodecmd="c:\utils\tivodecode.exe"
SET vlccmd="c:\Program Files (x86)\VideoLAN\VLC\vlc.exe"
REM END SETUP
REM DO NOT MODIFY BELOW UNLESS YOU KNOW WHAT YOU'RE DOING

SET outfile=%2
IF "%2"=="" SET outfile=-
%curlcmd% --digest -k -u tivo:%mak% -c cookies.txt %1 | %tivodecodecmd% --mak %mak% -o %outfile% - | %vlccmd% %outfile%


----------



## mattack

iTivo is a horrible program, IMHO. kmttg is much more usable, even though it DOES have a Java generic UI.


----------



## mr_smits

Red Pimpernel said:


> It seems crazy that I can stream to my iPad but not to my laptop.


Exactly. It is crazy.

I hope this will be rectified sometime in the future. Tivo has said they are adding Android support for the Stream _ sometime in the future_, but I haven't heard anything specific about streaming to a laptop or computer browser. Seems like a logical option to have.


----------



## chip_r

Arcady said:


> I use a Slingbox to stream my TiVo to my Mac, Windows 7, iPhone and Roku box. And it works from outside the home as well.


Slingbox streaming _to_ Roku? Am I reading this correctly? If so, can you enlighten me?


----------



## Dan203

mr_smits said:


> Exactly. It is crazy.
> 
> I hope this will be rectified sometime in the future. Tivo has said they are adding Android support for the Stream _ sometime in the future_, but I haven't heard anything specific about streaming to a laptop or computer browser. Seems like a logical option to have.


TiVo Desktop hasn't been updated by TiVo, except for minor fixes, in many years. I bet the first time we see streaming to a PC is when they released a Windows 8 app that just happens to be compatible with desktop version of Windows 8 as well.

Dan


----------



## jlobello

You should check out TiVo Proxy Server in the developer forum. It has the ability to stream TiVo shows to VLC, for instance. It's a new development and a bit raw but it does work well.


----------



## bradleys

jlobello said:


> You should check out TiVo Proxy Server in the developer forum. It has the ability to stream TiVo shows to VLC, for instance. It's a new development and a bit raw but it does work well.


I agree, you might want to try the TiVo Proxy Server... Very early with some current limitations: No protected content, No TiVo control, no FF, no rewind

Proxy Server

Interesting that Dan mentions Windows 8 and you discuss the TiVo proxy work being done. I was just thinking that it might be a fun first project to write a Windows 8 app around the proxy server...

It would have to be designed in a way to get passed the windows store. i was thinking a simple RSS / ATOM feed consumption app, the proxy server itself would have to be maintained separately.

But it could easily do cover art look ups and such... And if the Proxy server is initiated on a local computer - I see no reason why content couldn't be available remotely.


----------



## jacbec

I feel left out of the media world with just my MacBook Pro.


----------



## Fist of Death

I tried and failed to find a work-around. First, I downloaded xcode onto my mac, then fired up the ios simulator (http://bavotasan.com/2012/set-up-an-ios-simulator-on-a-mac/). The problem came when trying to trick the simulator into running the TiVo app - Apple says "Note: You cannot install apps from the App Store in simulation environments." on their developer page (http://developer.apple.com/library/..._iOS_Simulator/ios_simulator_application.html), and I could not trick the system into loading and running the app. Too bad - I had hoped that this would have given me TiVo stream output on my Mac.


----------



## Fofer

mattack said:


> iTivo is a horrible program, IMHO. kmttg is much more usable, even though it DOES have a Java generic UI.


Also check out cTiVo:

http://code.google.com/p/ctivo/


----------



## dugbug

Im a mac, ios developer. If the tivo stream api is documented enough I could make a mac app for it if folks would like. Give it a modern cocoa interface.

-d


----------



## Fofer

dugbug said:


> Im a mac, ios developer. If the tivo stream api is documented enough I could make a mac app for it if folks would like. Give it a modern cocoa interface.
> 
> -d


That would be so so so awesome. I don't know if the API is documented at all though?


----------



## dugbug

Fofer said:


> That would be so so so awesome. I don't know if the API is documented at all though?


I dunno, doubtful. but Ill look into cTivo you posted.


----------



## Dan203

The developer page on TiVo's site hints at an upcoming mobile API, but as of right now the only API you can access is the one for writing Flash apps that run on the TiVo itself.


----------



## Fofer

dugbug said:


> I dunno, doubtful. but Ill look into cTivo you posted.


Also check out the (potentially very useful!) information revealed in this thread:

Discovering the iPad Interface


----------



## Dan203

I've played with hacking the Stream a bit. I appears to use encrypted HLS for the video and javascript JSON calls to setup the actual Stream. I didn't play with it long enough to figure out the actual format of the calls, but those are both standard so it seems like if you could figure out the format of the calls you might be able to get it to work in a standard browser as long as it supports encrypted HLS. (I believe Safari does)


----------



## Fofer

If we could get it to work on a Mac, then that means we could make it work over a VPN or otherwise trick it to stream outside the home, which would be a killer app indeed.


----------



## Philmatic

Dan203 said:


> I've played with hacking the Stream a bit. I appears to use encrypted HLS for the video and javascript JSON calls to setup the actual Stream. I didn't play with it long enough to figure out the actual format of the calls, but those are both standard so it seems like if you could figure out the format of the calls you might be able to get it to work in a standard browser as long as it supports encrypted HLS. (I believe Safari does)


I noticed that the "Now Playing" page that is normally on the TiVo Premiere boxes is also present and serving on the Stream, it just doesn't list out anything.

I own a stream, have a fair bit of networking knowledge and I am a full time software developer. Want to collaborate? I have some free time next week and will set up the Stream on a mirrored port on my switch and capture the network traffic, then we can go from there.

I would love to figure out an open way to stream to browsers and Windows/Android tablets. Waiting for TiVo to provide it to us is simply not a viable option, as big a market as Android is and they are still not close to providing a TiVo Stream client for the TiVo app.


----------



## Dan203

Unfortunately I have a huge project right now and will be tied up for the next few weeks. (I'm slacking off now just typing this )


----------



## Aero 1

Dan203 said:


> Unfortunately I have a huge project right now and will be tied up for the next few weeks. (I'm slacking off now just typing this )


it better be VRD for mac, and you better let me beta test it. if its not, GTFO.


----------



## volcs1

CujoCujo said:


> iTiVo and VLC still work, I use it all the time.
> 
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=420619


I know this thread is pretty dead, but I wanted to say that this works perfectly- and took 2 minutes to set up. 
cTivo (not iTivo) + VLC + Tivo Premiere + Mac w/ Mavericks.

Thank you!


----------



## MacBrian

dugbug said:


> I dunno, doubtful. but Ill look into cTivo you posted.


I just discovered cTivo last week after discovering that the new Toast 12 from Roxio has stopped including Tivo support. (It still works if you had a previous version installed...)

cTivo is Awesome! It has a great interface and can drop shows directly into iTunes, ready to go for iOS devices including Apple TV.


----------



## jacbec

Seems like someone would solve all of these problems, e.g., downloading recordings to Mac, streaming recordings to Mac, etc. I would gladly pay for a good solution (hello TiVo!).


----------



## Fofer

jacbec said:


> Seems like someone would solve all of these problems, e.g., downloading recordings to Mac, streaming recordings to Mac, etc. I would gladly pay for a good solution (hello TiVo!).


Have you tried cTiVo? It's quite good. And free.


----------



## bradleys

Looks like somebody developed a PLEX add in for tivo. This should do what you are looking for.


----------



## Fofer

Is it new? Because the old one never really worked well, if at all.

To be clear, the OP is looking for a way to stream video content from the TiVo to his Mac... not stream content from the Mac to is TiVo.

Is the new one called PlexTiVo? Or is it this: http://www.operasoftware.com/press/releases/devices/2014-12-10

What does it do? Is it a Plex Client or a Plex Media Server? Or both? I'm obviously confused but very interested.


----------



## bradleys

I haven't played with it, but this is a tivo channel for Plex. So, it will stream content from your tivo to the Plex client on your computer, roku, etc... 

The Plex app that is suppose to show up in the Opera store streams content from your media library to your tivo.

That help?


----------



## Fofer

bradleys said:


> I haven't played with it, but this is a tivo channel for Plex. So, it will stream content from your tivo to the Plex client on your computer, roku, etc...


What's it called? Got a link?


----------



## bradleys

Fofer said:


> What's it called? Got a link?


https://github.com/tivoguy/TiVoToGo.bundle

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=501896&highlight=plex+channel&page=3


----------



## Fofer

Thank you. I am very eager to try it out. Will do so soon and report back.


----------



## Fofer

Aaaaaand, I'm back. Wow. This Plex plugin is amazing, the kind of thing I've dreamed about. It was set up in seconds and worked immediately. Very happy about this. Thanks for the pointer! I'm loving this and it's made my day


----------



## Leo_N

Awesome piece of software. Got it up and running in about 10-15 minutes. 

Two minor issues, bit of the google fixed the first.

Installing curl, fairly straight forward after finding the site and doing some quick skimming of what was going on. Haven't made a "path" adjustment in almost 15 years before today, lol.

Guessing to rename the bundle without the -master at the end was about the toughest part. But once that was off, it was up and running beautifully. I'm sure it would help people tremendously to have that in the instructions.

Note: This was on a windows machine, so this is a great universal solution. Can't wait to try this away from home tomorrow. Hopefully it goes just as smoothly.


----------



## flaxton

Just tried the TiVo plugin for Plex Media Server. It was too easy lol ;-) I thought I had to edit a plist or some such, but no, just edit the settings for the channel that *automatically* showed up on Plex server through the web interface.

This is pretty close to what I wanted. I can't stream live TV, but I can do it immediately after it is recorded.

I still would like to see computer apps for Mac and Windows that allow live TV streaming, like they have for iOS and Android.


----------



## Dan203

It took them like 2.5 years to release the Android app. I wouldn't hold my breath if I were you.


----------



## bradleys

Dan203 said:


> It took them like 2.5 years to release the Android app. I wouldn't hold my breath if I were you.


Well, under Windows 10, Android apps can easily be portal over as Windows universal app. I hope they decide to do that.


----------

